# [SOLVED] Formatted unable to get sound back [Acer Aspire 5050]



## TiocfaidhArmani (Apr 22, 2009)

I recently had to format my computer due to a virus infection that was impossible to remove even after using several anti-virus programs. However, since re-formating and re-installing Windows XP Home Edition and Service Pack 2, I've no sound.

*Please note:*

I have tried the Realtek Driver on the Acer website
I have tried Microsoft UAA

*I'd appreciate a step by step guide to fixing the problem if possible, as it seems to be a very common problem after people format their computers.*

Below is a summary of my system from Everest Home Edition:

*Computer* 
Computer Name:	SINN-QUDZQEOCLM
DirectX"	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack:	Service Pack 2
User Name	Brian

*Motherboard* 
BIOS Type:	Phoenix (10/13/06)
CPU Type:	Mobile , 2000 MHz
Motherboard Chipset:	ATI Radeon Xpress 200M, AMD Hammer
Motherboard Name:	Acer Aspire 5050
System Memory:	384 MB (Registered DDR SDRAM)

*Display* 
3D Accelerator:	ATI Radeon Xpress 200M (RS482M)
Video Adapter:	ATI Radeon Xpress 200M (RS482M)

*Multimedia	*
Audio Adapter:	ATI SB450 - High Definition Audio Controller

*Storage* 
Disk Drive:	Hitachi HTS541660J9AT00 (55 GB, IDE)
IDE Controller:	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller:	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Optical Drive:	PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K17RS
SCSI/RAID Controller;	ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller:	ENE PCI Secure Digital / MMC Card Reader Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller:	ENE PCI SmartMedia / xD Card Reader Controller
SMART Hard Disks Status:	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	28615 MB (20277 MB free)

*Input	*
Keyboard:	HID Keyboard Device
Keyboard:	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse:	HID-compliant mouse
Mouse:	Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad

*Network* 
Network Adapter:	Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Network Adapter:	WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface (194.46.224.235)
Network Adapter:	ZyXEL ADSL USB Modem LAN Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport (169.254.231.216)

*Peripherals	*
Battery:Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery:Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
USB Device	USB Composite Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	ZyXEL ADSL USB Modem Interface
USB1 Controller	ATI SB450 - USB Controller
USB1 Controller	ATI SB450 - USB Controller
USB2 Controller	ATI SB450 - USB 2.0 Controller


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Formatted unable to get sound back [Acer Aspire 5050]*

Hi,
What errors do you have in the Device Manager?
Please post all the errors you have.

Did you install the Chipset driver first?
What UAA Driver did you install?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## TiocfaidhArmani (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Formatted unable to get sound back [Acer Aspire 5050]*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> What errors do you have in the Device Manager?
> Please post all the errors you have.
> 
> ...


Device Manager errors, the unidentified hardware:










I installed the Realtek Motherboard driver from Acer.co.uk, which installed Realtek High Definition Audio but before I can go any further I get an error saying that "Microsft Bus Controller is required to load this program !"

I installed sp32646 from Hewlett-Packard, which was the only verision I could find only through an article on another support website.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Formatted unable to get sound back [Acer Aspire 5050]*

Hi,

First uninstall and remove ALL the Audio drivers you have tried to install.

The Chipset Driver is not installed (SM Bus Controller). You need to install this first
Go to this site:
http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo....com&siteid=7117&areaid=2&formid=3394#results

Input your Info (Notebook-Aspire 5050)

Scroll down and install the *AMD CPU Driver v1.3.2.0* ( I believe this is the Chipset driver)
Then install the VGA driver *ATI VGA Driver v8.283.0* near the top of the page.

Then install this *UAA Driver * (Must be installed before the Sound Driver):
http://geekswithblogs.net/lorint/archive/2006/06/11/81540.aspx
Scroll down to *Q888111* and select the driver for *XP SP2*

Then Install the *RealTek Audio Driver v5.10.0.5273 *

I am not sure if your Network Controller is your LAN or WLAN the Acer site shows:
Atheros WLan Driver v4.2.2.7 (WLAN Driver)
Broadcom WLan Driver v4.10.40.0 (WLAN Driver)
RealTek LAN Driver v5.639.118.2006 (LAN Driver)

If you go to the Device Manager
Right click on the Network Controller>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.
This info will help narrow it down.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## TiocfaidhArmani (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Formatted unable to get sound back [Acer Aspire 5050]*



BCCOMP said:


> I am not sure if your Network Controller is your LAN or WLAN the Acer site shows:
> Atheros WLan Driver v4.2.2.7 (WLAN Driver)
> Broadcom WLan Driver v4.10.40.0 (WLAN Driver)
> RealTek LAN Driver v5.639.118.2006 (LAN Driver)
> ...


Thanks for the help, I'm working on downloading and installing all of the above in the order you told me.

Under the Details>Device Instance ID:

PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_0312146&REV_02\4&FCF0450&0&20A4


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Formatted unable to get sound back [Acer Aspire 5050]*

PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_0312146&REV_02\4&FCF0450&0&20A4 
This is the Broadcom WLan Driver v4.10.40.0

Let me know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## TiocfaidhArmani (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Formatted unable to get sound back [Acer Aspire 5050]*



BCCOMP said:


> PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_0312146&REV_02\4&FCF0450&0&20A4
> This is the Broadcom WLan Driver v4.10.40.0
> 
> Let me know how you make out.
> ...


I'm still getting the same error when I try to install the Audio driver, as follows: 


> "Microsoft Bus driver should be loaded in your system before installing Realtek HD Audio driver"


I downloaded and ran kb888111xpsp2 and then attempted to install the Realtek HD audio driver. 

A ton of other issues have been sorted out though, like the Network Controller, the VGA which has allowed me to fix my screen resolution, and my WLAN is working again, but this Sound issue continues.


----------



## TiocfaidhArmani (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Formatted unable to get sound back [Acer Aspire 5050]*

Ok I got the Realtek driver installed, so that seems ok.

The new problem is: Microsoft Kernel devices.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Formatted unable to get sound back [Acer Aspire 5050]*



TiocfaidhArmani said:


> Ok I got the Realtek driver installed, so that seems ok.
> 
> The new problem is: Microsoft Kernel devices.


Hi,
So I take it you have sound now?:4-dontkno

Do you have any errors left in the Device Manager?

Can you give me any more info on this Microsoft Kernel devices.

Is it an error in the Device Manager?
When does this error show up?


----------



## TiocfaidhArmani (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Formatted unable to get sound back [Acer Aspire 5050]*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> So I take it you have sound now?:4-dontkno
> 
> Do you have any errors left in the Device Manager?
> ...


Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. Still no sound unfortunately.










One or two of the Device problems were solved in your post above, but I uninstalled them after the computer became a bit unstable and sluggish, I think I had two WLANs installed or something.

My main problem is getting Sound back working, as its really starting to be a drain now and stopping me from working. I can't afford another computer so I need to find some solution.










The Microsoft Kernel problems have ceased, but I still get a Code 42 error (duplicate software) when one of them re-installs itself.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Formatted unable to get sound back [Acer Aspire 5050]*

Hello,

You need to install 1 driver at a time (reboot after each one is installed) check device manager each time after rebooting to see that it has installed correctly and that there is no yellow! or marks by it.
in the order that Bccomp has listed in his 2nd post please.


----------



## TiocfaidhArmani (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Formatted unable to get sound back [Acer Aspire 5050]*



Riskyone101 said:


> Hello,
> 
> You need to install 1 driver at a time (reboot after each one is installed) check device manager each time after rebooting to see that it has installed correctly and that there is no yellow! or marks by it.
> in the order that Bccomp has listed in his 2nd post please.


Hi,

Thanks this worked. Before I read you're post I'd installed the programs one after the other without restarting :sigh:

I followed BCCOMP's instructutions and was able to do it no problem. For others: When Windows asks you to install High Definetion Audio over Modem just manually direct the Installation Wizard to your Modem folder.

Thanks so much for all the help! Its great to finaly hear sound again!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Formatted unable to get sound back [Acer Aspire 5050]*

Hi:wave:,
Glad to hear you can hear againray:

You should always do a restart after you install a driver/program.
I am sorry for not mentioning this earlier.
Sometimes I take things for granted:4-dontkno

Thanks! Riskyone101 for the backupray:

I will mark this thread as solved!

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Great glad to hear it


----------

